# Mark O'Shea tagged



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Only just seen this, looks like Mark O'Shea got tagged by a cobra. has anyone else seen this as it seem to have been kept rather quiet.

BBC News - West Midlands Safari Park snake handler bitten by cobra

Jay


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

never beleive the UK press....................totally inaccurate report please can mods lock the thread to stop any inaccurate posts


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Naturally Wild said:


> never beleive the UK press....................totally inaccurate report please can mods lock the thread to stop any inaccurate posts


Would one care to further enlighten us on the issue?

jay


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> Would one care to further enlighten us on the issue?
> 
> jay


Its a typical press over the top post and from what I have been told he was never in any danger


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Naturally Wild said:


> Its a typical press over the top post and from what I have been told he was never in any danger


I have heard the same, as far as I know it was a dry bite.

The press are very good at twisting facts. However, news is still news, those who read it will know how to take it. Plus the BBC article is far better then The sun's version lol


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Naturally Wild said:


> Its a typical press over the top post and from what I have been told he was never in any danger


So he never got bit then !!!.

Roy.


----------



## Paul M16 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Tagged*

I heard that he had been tagged on our local radio station first thing this morning. Apparently, according to Bob Lawrence, Director/ head animal keeper at WMSP, the incident happened yesterday as he was 'carrying out a feeding procedure'.


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

Naturally Wild said:


> Its a typical press over the top post and from what I have been told he was never in any danger


... which is basically what the article said? At least that is the impression I got. It is interesting and from what I have heard, relatively accurate reporting. If any one is over reacting to the situation I would say it is you.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I dont see why the post has to be locked. Plenty of new stories are put up that are just overhyped media nonesense, but 99.9% of forum members know how to take it, and the rest soon find out.

On another note,

I was at WMSP on Saturday, Where the hell is the reptile/snake bit???? I saw absolutely nothing of them, and was gutted!


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

Tarron said:


> I dont see why the post has to be locked. Plenty of new stories are put up that are just overhyped media nonesense, but 99.9% of forum members know how to take it, and the rest soon find out.
> 
> On another note,
> 
> I was at WMSP on Saturday, Where the hell is the reptile/snake bit???? I saw absolutely nothing of them, and was gutted!



West Midland Safari Park

It's in the Discovery Trail area. You go down some stairs on the left hand side as you walk towards the leisure park I believe.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Gar1on said:


> West Midland Safari Park
> 
> It's in the Discovery Trail area. You go down some stairs on the left hand side as you walk towards the leisure park I believe.


Just realised my mistake . I'm going to wmsp next week. I was at yorkshire wildlife park on Saturday.

What a plonker


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

Tarron said:


> Just realised my mistake . I'm going to wmsp next week. I was at yorkshire wildlife park on Saturday.
> 
> What a plonker


Ha, I did wonder how you didn't see it, particularly if you were looking out for it! At least you can now make a beeline for it when you visit next week.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I gave birth at the hospital he is at - bet that hurt more :lol2:

LOL Tarron - you'll not miss it when you get there. It is down on the left past the sealions once you get out of the car to the walky bit.

Would meet you there but I'm in Devon :bash:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Gar1on said:


> Ha, I did wonder how you didn't see it, particularly if you were looking out for it! At least you can now make a beeline for it when you visit next week.





Pouchie said:


> I gave birth at the hospital he is at - bet that hurt more :lol2:
> 
> LOL Tarron - you'll not miss it when you get there. It is down on the left past the sealions once you get out of the car to the walky bit.
> 
> Would meet you there but I'm in Devon :bash:


Its on my list as the main thing I want to do, everything else is a bonus. I'm there with 16 other family members, could do with someone else to meet with, haha.

Anyway, off topic.

Hope Mark is feeling much better, and has maybe learned another life lesson from it (Mean that in a sincere way, not as a slagging off)


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

He wasn't bitten. The bite was to his boot. The hospital trip was precaution only.


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

the king cobra was being fed a rat, the snake missed and im guessing it just went for the nearest thing the size of a rat that was moving, which ended up being his foot/boot, its fangs pierced the boot but didnt pierce his skin, but the venom soaked up on his sock and got into his blood stream from a few sores/grazes on his toes where his boots had been rubbing him, but not hardly any venom got into his bloodstream, only enough to make him feel a bit dizzy and his throat felt a bit tight, and he was airlifted to the local hospital and returned to work a few hours later.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Jakenicholls said:


> the king cobra was being fed a rat, the snake missed and im guessing it just went for the nearest thing the size of a rat that was moving, which ended up being his foot/boot, its fangs pierced the boot but didnt pierce his skin, but the venom soaked up on his sock and got into his blood stream from a few sores/grazes on his toes where his boots had been rubbing him, but not hardly any venom got into his bloodstream, only enough to make him feel a bit dizzy and his throat felt a bit tight, and he was airlifted to the local hospital and returned to work a few hours later.


Can I ask where did you get this information?? Is reliable enough to quote (paraphrase)?


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Can I ask where did you get this information?? Is reliable enough to quote (paraphrase)?


It was on the west midlands regional news in an interview with him so it was his own words, so yes its reliable!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Jakenicholls said:


> It was on the west midlands regional news in an interview with him so it was his own words, so yes its reliable!


Great. Thank you.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

BBC News - Bitten handler Mark O'Shea 'forgives snake'


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

I read the bbc article above and thought it was not blown up at all. 

I remember meeting him in person at Luke Yeomans King cobra sanctuary for a talk one night. He is a very interesting character.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Lord Vetinari said:


> BBC News - Bitten handler Mark O'Shea 'forgives snake'


was just going to post that. 

At least he is well. 

Jay


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

enola69 said:


> I read the bbc article above and thought it was not blown up at all.
> 
> I remember meeting him in person at Luke Yeomans King cobra sanctuary for a talk one night. He is a very interesting character.


Despite the title which is a little cringe worthy, I thought it was a relatively well balanced article.


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought the BBC article was relatively ok too, although the title isn't great.

I'm glad he is well and hasn't suffered too bad.


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

Loved his episode on the alligator snapping turtle. Glad he survived.


----------



## bannyian (Jun 13, 2007)

I think he looks like the hunter bloke off jumanji


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

He's at donny lot


----------

